# Amazon Launches 47North Imprint with THE DEAD MAN



## LeeGoldberg (Jun 12, 2009)

I loved those men's "action adventure" series novels of the 60s, 70s, and 80s... like THE DESTROYER, MACK BOLAN and THE DEATH MERCHANT. Those series are virtually extinct now...

...which is why I've teamed up with eight other writers on The Dead Man, an original ebook series of short novels that blends the horror of Stephen King's THE GUNSLINGER with the action/adventure of Don Pendleton's THE EXECUTIONER...

_Matthew Cahill is an ordinary man leading a simple life...until a shocking accident changes everything. Now he can see a nightmarish netherworld of unspeakable evil and horrific violence that nobody else does...

For Cahill, each day is a journey into a dark world he knows nothing about...a quest for the answers to who he is and what he has become...and a fight to save us, and his soul, from the clutches of pure evil._

The Dead Man: Face of Evil, the first book in the series, was written by me & William Rabkin and will be released on February 20th, to be followed in coming months by more all-new adventures of THE DEAD MAN by some of the most talented and successful mystery, western, horror and scifi authors out there today, including Bill Crider, James Reasoner, Matt Witten, Joel Goldman, James Daniels, Burl Barer and David McAfee.

To generate word-of-mouth and reviews, I'd like email you a *FREE COPY* of the novel in whatever format you prefer (epub, PDF, prc). Here's all you have to do:

1. Send me an email at _[email protected]_ with the subject *FREE DEAD MAN BOOK* and give me your name and the address of your website or blog (don't have one? That's okay. Read on).

2. Agree to post a review, positive or negative (but with no spoilers!) on your blog, website, Goodreads page, Facebook page, or the Amazon listing for THE DEAD MAN in the next 60 days. (You don't have to buy the book on Amazon to review it there, you only need to have an account).

3. Email me a copy of the review or a link to the post.

We're going to stop at *150 copies*, so if you're interested, you'd better hurry. If past experience is any indication, these copies will go _very fast._

*CRITICAL PRAISE FOR LEE GOLDBERG AND WILLIAM RABKIN...*

"_You'll finish this book breathless!_" New York Times Bestselling author Janet Evanovich

_"Leaves you guessing right up until the heart-stopping ending," _New York Times bestselling author Lisa Gardner

"_Lee Goldberg can plot and write with the best of them,_" Mystery Scene Magazine

"_William Rabkin nails it...he truly captures PSYCH's manic energy_," Bookgasm

_"Lee Goldberg gives THE WALK a richness and truthfulness that wouldn't exist if it were only about a cardboard man fighting exterior threats. The story becomes far more poignant because it is about the hero's moral courage as much as it is about a paralyzed world. This is memorable fiction._" - Spur-Award winning author Richard Wheeler

_"Entertaining and ruefully funny_," Honolulu Star Bulletin

"_THE WALK is a magnificent novel -- by turns hilarious, scary, sad, witty and ultimately wise on its judgments about the way so many of us live these days. And it's one hell of a page-turner, too_," Author Ed Gorman, founder of Mystery Scene Magazine

"_Harrowing and funny..._" -Ellery Queen Mystery Magazine

_"With books this good, who needs TV?_" Chicago Sun Times
_
"You'd be hard-pressed to find another recent work that provides so many hip and humorous moments,"_ Bookgasm


----------



## Darcia (Jul 16, 2010)

Great way to build interest. Best of luck!


----------



## Strapped-4-Cache (Dec 1, 2010)

Sounds interesting!  Message sent.


----------



## Will Write for Gruel (Oct 16, 2010)

Just curious, but how do you define a "short novel?"


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

Looks like a fun project, Lee.


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

Shouldn't this be in the Bazaar?  Lots of us give away ARCs and methinks this is self-promo...


----------



## LeeGoldberg (Jun 12, 2009)

Asher MacDonald said:


> Just curious, but how do you define a "short novel?"


Under 30K words. This one is 25K. We also did it this way so we could be considered for the Amazon Singles program.

Lee


----------



## LeeGoldberg (Jun 12, 2009)

Harry Shannon said:


> Looks like a fun project, Lee.


If the immediate reaction to the free books is any indication, there's a lot of interest! I haven't counted them all yet, but my email box is STUFFED.

Lee


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Hello again, Lee. I'm moving this to the Book Bazaar -- do let us know when the book goes live. 

(If you've gotten this welcome before, it's just as a matter of housekeeping. We like to put a copy of the "welcome letter" in each book thread. It doesn't mean you've done anything wrong, it just helps us know that you know the rules.)

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information. You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Oh, and one more thing: be sure to check out the index threads at the top of the Book Bazaar. . . .there are details there about how you can be listed so that our readers can find you.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## LeeGoldberg (Jun 12, 2009)

Thanks, Ann. Sorry for posting the thread in the wrong forum!

Lee


----------



## tim290280 (Jan 11, 2011)

Just finished my copy this morning. Great read!

For anyone interested I'll have a review on my Goodreads page and blog soon.


----------



## LeeGoldberg (Jun 12, 2009)

tim290280 said:


> Just finished my copy this morning. Great read!
> 
> For anyone interested I'll have a review on my Goodreads page and blog soon.


I'm looking forward to the review of The Dead Man. So far the response to the book from readers has been great.

Lee


----------



## LeeGoldberg (Jun 12, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Hello again, Lee. I'm moving this to the Book Bazaar -- do let us know when the book goes live.


Ann,

The Dead Man is live...and we couldn't be happier with the enthusiastic feedback we've been getting from readers already.

Lee


----------



## David McAfee (Apr 15, 2010)

I really enjoyed the first book in this series. Looking forward to #2.


----------



## LeeGoldberg (Jun 12, 2009)

tim290280 said:


> Just finished my copy this morning. Great read!
> 
> For anyone interested I'll have a review on my Goodreads page and blog soon.


Thanks for the great review of The Dead Man

HELL IN HEAVEN, the second book in the series, will be coming in the next few weeks. We'll have the cover posted on the DEAD MAN BLOG -- http://thedeadmanbooks.blogspot.com/ -- in a day or so.

By the way, some of the authors who will be writing future books in The Dead Man series include David McAfee, James Daniels, Mel Odom, Joel Goldman, James Reasoner, Bill Crider, Burl Barer, and Matt Witten.

Lee


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Congrats on the new book in the series, Lee!

Betsy


----------



## LeeGoldberg (Jun 12, 2009)

The Dead Man: Face of Evil, has been getting lots of attention lately, including:

Amazon's own Kindle blog....

http://www.kindlepost.com/2011/03/resurrecting-a-genre-with-a-dead-man.html

Pulp Serenade: http://www.pulpserenade.com/2011/03/dead-man-face-of-evil-by-lee-goldberg.html 

and

Permission to Kill http://permissiontokill.com/blog/2011/02/28/the-dead-man-face-of-evil/.

And we've added another writer, and Kindleboard regular, to our roster: Harry Shannon. Other writers of upcoming DEAD MAN books include David McAfee, Mel Odom, Marcus Pelegrimas, Bill Crider, James Reasoner, Joel Goldman, Burl Barer, Matthew Mayo, and Matt Witten.

Lee


----------



## LeeGoldberg (Jun 12, 2009)

tim290280 said:


> Just finished my copy this morning. Great read!
> 
> For anyone interested I'll have a review on my Goodreads page and blog soon.


A belated THANK YOU for the great review! It's much appreciated.

Lee


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

This series looks like an absolute blast from the past. Can't wait for #2.


----------



## LeeGoldberg (Jun 12, 2009)

*THE DEAD MAN #2: RING OF KNIVES* by James Daniels and *THE DEAD MAN #3: HELL IN HEAVEN* are now available. *HELL IN HEAVEN* contains the first two chapters of David McAfee's *THE DEAD MAN #4: THE DEAD WOMAN*, which comes out in June.

Here's what some of the critics are saying about the series...

"_THE DEAD MAN #3: Hell in Heaven_ is a direct spiritual descendant of the sorts of awesome pulp action adventure tales that the greats like Robert E. Howard loved to write. Its got magic, its got evil, its got murder, its got beautiful women and grotesque violent freaks out for our hero's blood. It's even got axe-fighting and law-giving and a general tone of complete badassery." Post-Modern Pulps

"This series has kept me rapt from the first page, quite an accomplishment considering that the authors have been running a baton relay of writing. Fortunately these authors are the Jamaican sprint team doing the 4x100m relay, each stage just gets better and better," Right What You Know Blog

"Now _this_ is how a series should be handled: Keep putting them out with a variety of authors tackling the material. James Daniels comes to the literary plate of Lee Goldberg and William Rabkin's _THE DEAD MAN_ series and knocks it out of the park in _RING OF KNIVES_," Bookgasm

"_RING OF KNIVES_ is a terrific sequel to _The Dead Man: Face of Evil_ and a trip through an insane asylum you won't soon forget. If you're looking for a shock treatment of horror or a dose of suspense, RING OF KNIVES is just what the doctor ordered," The Man Eating Bookworm Blog

"In all of the best ways, _The Dead Man: Face of Evil_ by Lee Goldberg and William Rabkin is a good, refreshing beer, solid and unpretentious and enjoyable in every way, a call back to Pendleton and Murphy/Sapir but with a distinctly modern feel," Planet All-Star Blog

""I've not seen a writing tandem like this since the glory days of Richard Sapir and Warren Murphy," Bookgasm

The first book in the series, *THE DEAD MAN #1: FACE OF EVIL* is just *99 cents* for a limited time...


----------



## LeeGoldberg (Jun 12, 2009)

May I toot my own horn a bit? Amazon announced today that they are launching their new 47North imprint with THE DEAD MAN series, which as you may recall, we originally self-published with authors like Kindleboard regulars David McAfee, Harry Shannon, and Jude Hardin. Here's the Publisher's Weekly story on the news...

Amazon Launches Sci Fi/Fantasy Imprint 47North; Acquires Marshall Memoir 
By Rachel Deahl & Jim Milliot 

Amazon has added another genre to its publishing stable, with the launch of 47North, a science fiction/fantasy/horror imprint that will publish original and previously published works from new and established authors as well as out-of-print books. “We are especially happy to have a diverse list at launch, and look forward to publishing across a wide range of subgenres,” said Victoria Griffith, publisher of Amazon Publishing’s west coast group.

47North has signed 15 titles at launch with its first title coming from Lee Goldberg and William Rabkin, the authors of Successful Television Writing and who have written and/or produced scores of highly successful network television series, including Diagnosis Murder, Spenser: For Hire, and Baywatch. Their digital-first novel, Face of Evil, will be published this month; four more installments will also be published in October, with a new adventure following each month thereafter. A print compilation of the first three novels will publish in January 2012.

Most of the first books in the list will be released early in 2012 and include a number of series, including the Foreworld series being developed by Neal Stephenson and Greg Bear along with other authors. The series will begin with The Mongoliad trilogy, an epic tale about the birth of Western martial arts with its first book, The Mongoliad: Book One set for release in April 2012.

Other authors signed to 47North include science fiction and fantasy writer Dave Duncan; Arwen Elys Dayton whose novel, Resurrection, has been out of print for years and will be brought back into print by 47North in January 2012; Aric Davis;  Evan Currie; bestselling UK author Stephen Leather whose new Nightingale series will be published by 47North starting in March 2012; Chris Roberson;  and B.V. Larson.

All titles will be available to English readers in Kindle, print and audio formats atwww.amazon.com, and the company plans to distribute to bookstores.

Separately, Amazon Publishing has acquired Penny Marshall's memoir My Mother Was Nuts. Dan Strone, CEO at Trident Media Group, (working in conjunction with Marshall's manager, Alan Lezman) sold world English rights to Julia Cheiffetz and Larry Kirshbaum in New York. Trident will be handling foreign rights from Frankfurt (Kirshbaum and Cheiffetz are not at Frankfurt).

The deal will likely cause heavy ripples at the Frankfurt fair, where many were waiting to see what, if anything, Amazon's new publishing unit would do at the fair. Strone, who would not talk dollars in regard to the advance, said that the auction for the book was "very hotly contested" with "virtually every publisher in town" in the ring. He confirmed that Amazon offered a better e-book royalty rate than the traditional houses, and that their advance was "very aggressive."

The sale also comes on the heels of Trident's chairman, Robert Gottlieb, pointing to Amazon Publishing as yet another reason American houses need to budge on the standard 25% royalty rate they are offering on ebooks. Gottlieb told The Bookseller that Amazon's competitive advances, coupled with higher ebook royalty rate offers, is further proof that the big print houses need to reconsider that 25% sticking point on digital.

Questions do linger about Amazon's ability to get titles on its coming lists into bookstores, though. While the company has promised print distribution--supposedly Brilliancen Audio reps will be selling its list--it remains to be seen whether the independents or Barnes & Noble will carry Amazon Publishing books. Strone said he's not concerned, though, and expects the book, which is scheduled for fall 2012, and will pub simultaneously in print and digital, to get wide distribution.

--


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Great news. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## ML Hamilton (Feb 21, 2011)

Congratulations! That is beyond exciting!!


----------



## David McAfee (Apr 15, 2010)

It's pretty exciting. My wife and I are stoked. My son would be, too, but he's 8 months old.


----------



## LeeGoldberg (Jun 12, 2009)

I don't know if you've seen the banner ad here on Kindleboards, but the DEAD MAN series is out now and specially priced at 99 cents.

It sure makes a huge difference to have Amazon as your partner. _The Dead Man #1: Face of Evil_ is currently ranked #182, and #1 in Dark Fantasy and #4 in Horror. The other books in the series are doing fantastic, too. We couldn't be more excited by the enthusiastic reaction!

You can read about how the series was created and how it's being written on the Amazon Kindle Post today:

http://www.kindlepost.com/2011/10/the-dead-man-series-099-on-kindle.html


----------

